# European exotic wood suppliers



## Lukas (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know any European suppliers of exotic woods? I'd love to buy from our vendors, but Spain's customs are stopping everything above 20 euros and charging a minimum of 21% in VAT, plus management fees.

Thanks!


----------



## juhha (Aug 30, 2013)

In Spain: http://www.cuchillosartesanales.es/

http://www.cuchillosartesanales.es/epages/ea2409.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/ea2409/Categories/Materiales/Empu%C3%B1aduras


----------



## Lukas (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks! I knew about them, I was looking for something with a little bit more pop...


----------



## maxim (Aug 31, 2013)

This 2 in my opinion best in EU, from Germany shipping is very low and prices is also very reasonable
Both have huge selection of woods 

http://www.edelholzverkauf.de/

http://www.feinesholz.de/


----------



## Lukas (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Maxim! That's exactly what I was looking for! It seems that Germany is the go to EU country for everything woodworking related, I get all my veneers from a German site and of course Dictum rules the tool world.


----------

